# Rio Grande 2055



## tomplatten (Feb 24, 2012)

I have discovered that my 1989 RG #2055 will not pick power from its front truck. I assume it has a removeable motor block as does my 2063 so I do not have to remove the hood. I suspect the connectors have come loose from the front truck. I have never disassesmbled this loco. Is this the right strategy?


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2012)

Problem could be the circuit board having a broken etch.
Also, there is a flat wire in the motor block which must be in the right position for power distribution. This is on the bottom of the block.


----------



## BraytoChicago (Feb 8, 2011)

tomplatten said:


> I have discovered that my 1989 RG #2055 will not pick power from its front truck. I assume it has a removeable motor block as does my 2063 so I do not have to remove the hood. I suspect the connectors have come loose from the front truck. I have never disassesmbled this loco. Is this the right strategy?


I've actually got the same problem with one of my engines right now. Anyway, I've only recently started taking my locomotives apart to clean and lube them. It's easier than you might think. There are some youtube videos to help too. I keep a small cup close at hand to collect all small parts, lest they go flying across the room everytime you sneeze and yes, I learned that one the hard way.


----------



## tomplatten (Feb 24, 2012)

I removed the front motor block on my 2055! The motor functions from the contact pins protruding from the top of the block but no action when I clip onto the wipers or the main wheels. I turned it over to my electrical engineering friend who works with me at the Orange Empire Railway Museum. He is a genius at trouble shooting this kind of thing!


----------

